
In praise of callbacks - erikpukinskis
https://gist.github.com/erikpukinskis/bf800c365e74bcba9f6f
======
xlm1717
I have to agree with the author here. In the promises example and the callback
example, you end up declaring three functions. When you break all the
callbacks into the same scope like the author did in the callback example, you
end up with the same level of nesting as you would have had when you use
promises.

You can also name your functions so you can have a better idea right away what
that piece of code would do without having to follow the call chain, and then
just pass the function name as the callback. You could use function names with
promises too, but at that point why not dump that extra boilerplate code and
use callbacks?

